# e-cig explodes and shot hole in leg



## dannler

So im not sure if this have been posted but it its the 3rd incident with e-cigs in the uk,

1. A 62 year old guy bruned to death due to a suspected e-cig exploded and burned down the house

2. A flat was burned down when e-cig exploded, no injuries to family

3. A guys leg almost got blown off! Due to apparent faulty battery and poor quallity charger

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...nearly-torn-e-cigarette-explodes-like-grenade


----------



## Mauritz

Its a shame really. Safety is important and I firmly believe this is why regulated mods will win out in the end. I am willing to bet my latest mech mod that this guy was using a crazy low Ohm build on an unregulated mod.


----------



## Alex

https://ca.screen.yahoo.com/near-mi...e-battery-explodes-womans-083446252.html?vp=1

*Mobile phone battery explodes in woman's hands on bus*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## dannler

Yea its a general thing any kind of battery can explode, but 3 e-cig incidents in one year, in the uk. This will back their attempts at enforcing the new laws for e-cigs


----------



## free3dom

Only 3 incidents in a year. I like those odds 

If you take the number of smoking related deaths (and health issues in general) then 1 fatality and 2 non-fatal incidents per year seem trivial by comparison.

But of course the media *will *spin this the other way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

A few years ago - could me more than a few, im getting really friggin old - a laptop battery sploded on a small aircraft.
The plane subsequently crashed killing something like 7 people.

Cellphone batteries splode all the damn time, since cellphones began.

I've seen firsthand a truck's battery sploding. Not a subtle sight mind you...

Point is: Batteries splode. All the time. Regardless of where they are used.
Reverse point: I haven't seen people do stupid shit with/to batteries as much as I have seen it in the past few years, with the advent of ecigs. This could become problematic when regulations are being planned...


----------



## Marzuq

WHeunis said:


> A few years ago - could me more than a few, im getting really friggin old - a laptop battery sploded on a small aircraft.
> The plane subsequently crashed killing something like 7 people.
> 
> Cellphone batteries splode all the damn time, since cellphones began.
> 
> I've seen firsthand a truck's battery sploding. Not a subtle sight mind you...
> 
> Point is: Batteries splode. All the time. Regardless of where they are used.
> Reverse point: I haven't seen people do stupid shit with/to batteries as much as I have seen it in the past few years, with the advent of ecigs. This could become problematic when regulations are being planned...



seems like its not a equipment issue as much as it is the lack of information (research) on the battery users' end. 
forums like this one are there to educate people on good practices. when it comes to things you are not familiar with, you should at least do some research before you start using a new product

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

I have to agree and say 3 out of how many hundreds of thousands of people using E-ciggs. but here are some interesting stats. i think although i feel sorry for the people that were effected there are bigger things to worry about. http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/20-things-that-kill-more-people-than-sharks-every#32s5xn8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korn1

Phone batteries have also exploded


----------



## Phoenix

That first guy was actually spontaneous combustion, all they could find was the ecig so they blamed it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Phoenix said:


> That first guy was actually spontaneous combustion, all they could find was the ecig so they blamed it.



So what u saying is that if you have really good gear it can withstand a fire?


----------



## MarkDBN

If you read the article it states two things that stand out.

"Investigators believe the blaze started when an e-cigarette that was charging in the bedroom exploded and set fire to an oxygen concentrator - thought to have been used by the victim, David Thompson.

It is believed he was using a third-party charger that did not come with the original e-cigarette."

So he used the wrong charger and left it next to an oxygen concentrator that must have had a leak.

But yeah. It's allways the evil ecig. Switch back to stinkies. That's a wise move. 

Prob needs a fire retardant blanket next to him when he makes toast...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

I read on BBC News today that due to many e-cig batteries exploding and burning properties down in the UK, the fire departments are issuing warnings to people against the use of inferior charges. They have traced the fires to chargers without the CE standard marking.
I suggest that all chargers without the CE marking to be dumped asap. Do NOT leave batteries charging unattended and on or near combustionable objects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

